# Dead batteries how to put in neutral?



## valmes (Oct 27, 2009)

Left the car for a couple of days outside... and tried to start it latter at -38 C. No matter how convincing I was - the engine wouldnt run. Well, now both batteries are dead... I have no luck in engaging the gear lever into N position so we can tow it into a flatbad truck... any one knows how to do it with no power? Also is there a way to manually open up a trunk of the car?
There is seems to be some weird electrical issue... while car just sits in a parking lot - batteries are drained out of juice... if its driven even for a small period of time - everything seems to be ok.
Thats a first real let down from this car.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Dead batteries how to put in neutral? (valmes)*

Valeriy,
I can only speak intelligently on your last question regarding the procedure for manually opening the trunk lid. I found all of these items listed in the table of contents for this forum. That's the very first place I go anytime I have a question about my Phaeton.
I think the second item in the Trunk Section is what you are looking for. 
There has been a lot written about Phaetons and batteries as well. I have never had electrical issues with either of my Phaetons...yet.
There is also an item regarding how to get the car out of park.
Bill
How to open the Trunk Lid (electrically, using the pushbutton on the trunk lid logo)
How to open the Trunk Lid (manually, using the key)
How to reset the power trunk lid when it gets out of synch
Trunk will not open... (essential reading, this explains the valet lockout button)
Trunk will not close...
Trunk opens by itself...
Battery - Vehicle Power Supply Battery (not starter battery) Problems
Additional discussion of problems arising from discharged batteries (battery management controller replacement)
Electrical Problems (includes TB 27-06-02, RVU, Campaign OH)
Battery Discharge Discussion (including pictures of solar recharger)
A possible answer for the battery discharge problem
Intervention Load Management on the Phaeton (contains VW Technical Bulletin 27-05-04)
Purchasing and using a Battery Maintainer for your Phaeton (Includes TB 00-03-11)
My Phaeton's electrical problems are now long gone...
Transmission (any version) - cannot shift out of Park



_Modified by 357Sig at 9:30 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Dead batteries how to put in neutral? (357Sig)*

There is a way to move the gear selector into neutral if no power is available so a Phaeton can be flat bedded. There is a discussion in here somewhere on how to remove the console shift handle. With the shift handle removed the shifter portion of the console can be moved enough to give you access - take your time here and start from the back of the wood trim area. A VW trim removing tool is nice to have here but one can improvise if needed. Be very gentle. There are several short wire runs connected to the shifter console (mirror adjuster, seat heaters, lighter plus several more). You now can get to the park solenoid that locks the car in park upon leaving the car. That solenoid is on the right side forward slightly below the shifter mechanism. Push the solenoid plunger in as you lift up on the white plastic rod where the chrome and wood shifter handle is normally and slide the stick to the neutral position. Make sure your key is out of the ignition before you do this as the key can only be removed with the car in park. If the key is in the ignition and the car is in neutral the key is not coming out and you will not be able to lock the car if you need to leave it unattended. The car can now be moved on its own wheels rather than two sets of wheel dollies (most towing companies do not have two sets of wheel dollies by the way







). My car needed to be flat bedded just yesterday and I can assure you that it's very unlikely that any towing service knows how to get a Phaeton out of park







. Thanks to this forum and my VW tech I knew how to move mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Ron

_Modified by Rowayton at 7:32 AM 1-6-2010_


_Modified by Rowayton at 7:52 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Dead batteries how to put in neutral? (Rowayton)*

Detailed instructions (with pictures) are contained in this post from the table of contents:
Transmission (any version) - cannot shift out of Park
It was the last item in the list on my post above as well.


----------

